# Worthersee - an Icon has moved...



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

To those that have visited this will be news, to most you could care less...

























my pics of how it used to sit before...


----------



## no_dub_to_rub (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Worthersee - an Icon has moved... (psi glx)*

never visited it but still pretty cool


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Worthersee - an Icon has moved... (no_dub_to_rub)*

wow, very nice..
now i have to take a new pic...
2002:


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

wtf is that? A rock with a gti half carved into it?
I have to see it. Is it going to be at worthersee?


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (phill0046)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phill0046* »_
I have to see it. Is it going to be at worthersee?
yup, all year round... downtown Reifnitz. and has been there since i believe 1988 when the worthersee tour guys dragged it down mainstreet and gave it to the city,..


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: (phill0046)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phill0046* »_wtf is that? A rock with a gti half carved into it?
I have to see it. Is it going to be at worthersee?

its at the real worthersee; reifnitz, austria
...not southern worthersee in GA


----------



## WakeHead (Dec 7, 1999)

*Re: Worthersee - an Icon has moved... (psi glx)*

Too bad they moved it. Looks cool to me. I used to have a Mk2 GTI. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

thats pimp


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Worthersee - an Icon has moved... (WakeHead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WakeHead* »_Too bad they moved it. Looks cool to me. I used to have a Mk2 GTI. Thanks for sharing!

they only moved it a meter up. it's still in the same location as you can see in the pics. it just got a new platform.


----------



## eurocabi (Nov 26, 2001)

*Re: Worthersee - an Icon has moved... (DUTCHMANia)*

i think there were knocking that hotel down that was just to the left of it, i guess a few things got changed around.
everyone must go to worthersee at least once in their lives, its an event that defies description.


----------



## Vdub BELLA (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Worthersee - an Icon has moved... (eurocabi)*

Thats awesome 
Cant wait to see it in person
Only 9 days to go! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Worthersee - an Icon has moved... (psi glx)*

A more fitting display for the "Stone Golf".


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (psi glx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psi glx* »_
its at the real worthersee; reifnitz, austria
...not southern worthersee in GA

Bump for Southern Worthersee in GA!


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Worthersee - an Icon has moved... (eurocabi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurocabi* »_i think there were knocking that hotel down that was just to the left of it, i guess a few things got changed around.
everyone must go to worthersee at least once in their lives, its an event that defies description.









Well put. I will get some pics of it in 2 days... Get on the plane in 18 hrs!!


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Worthersee - an Icon has moved... (Craige-O)*

Worthersee 2006! Me and (32 year) my son (9months).


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: Worthersee - an Icon has moved... (Wolfsburgstore)*

that Golf Rocks!... sorry had to say that


----------



## vwjoem (Mar 28, 2002)




----------



## Vdub BELLA (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Worthersee - an Icon has moved... (vwjoem)*

It was part of the Volkswagen stage this year


----------

